# Juwel - Kraftvoller Talasit



## Psinja (24. Mai 2008)

Fehler bei der Berechnung des Zauberschadens beim "Kraftvollen Talasit". Hier werden die +6 Zauberschaden nicht mit drauf addiert. Nur die +4 Zaubertempo werde dazu addiert.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Psinja


----------



## Tirkari (24. Mai 2008)

Könnte daran liegen, daß die Zauberschaden nen Übersetzungsfehler sind, und es in Wirklichkeit Ausdauer und Zaubertempowertung sind.
Schau mal, ob da korrekt 6 Ausdauer addiert werden.


----------



## Psinja (25. Mai 2008)

jup werden sie. Ok dann ist alles klar. Danke für die Hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dat Maroon (29. Mai 2008)

Jo
1. Fehler: Im Craftingfenster des Juweliers wird der "Kraftvoller Talasit" als "Machtvoller Talasit" angegeben.
Beim Mouseover heisst der dann aber richtigerweise Kraftvoller Talasit.

2. Fehler:  Zaubertempowertung: GELB
                Zauberschaden: ROT
Gelb + Rot = Orange
Demnach muss ein Juwel mit den Stats ein Edeltopas oder Pyrostein sein.
Davon haben wir aber schon einen, den Tollkühnen Edeltopas/ Pyrostein.

Also muss beim Kraftvollen Talasit                               +4 Zaubertempo und 6 Ausdauer drauf sein.
Denn der Kraftvolle Gischtsmaragd hat folgende Stats:  +5 Zaubertempo und 7 Ausdauer


----------

